# Remix's new NIC cage



## RemixMom (Oct 9, 2012)

My bunny's cage was way too small before and ive been wanting to make him a a cage with many levels. Here is the cage that my boyfriend and I made for little Remix. It took hours to make, but I'm very happy with it, and Remix seems to really like it too.I need to get some more toys and another bed for him, but for now it will do. It took him a few days to master the different levels but he is now hopping up and down. Heres a few pics!


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks wonderful! Great job! (I don't know how you got those connectors to work -- I can't stand them)  I see you used zip ties too.

Love the red in there also- it really compliments Remix's colors.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome cage! I love his little house in there, thats a great idea! 
You guys did a great job on the cage.
Can he get all the way into the very top grid? Thats really cool!
I see now that its two wide, I couldn't tell at first. But its still awesome he can be up really high!


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 10, 2012)

my cage is very similar and my bunns LOVE the higher levels


----------



## RemixMom (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks! The connectors were a pain but my boyfriend was some how able to connect them lol I gave up on them. We still zip tied the heck out of it too so it is super sturdy. He gets to the top, but he really likes hanging out in the little house we made him. Were gunna make the very top another grid wider so he has more room. I'm so glad he has a lot more room now. 

Jessica


----------



## missyscove (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice job! What's the little house made of?


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 10, 2012)

Love it!!  
What is the red floor made of? Is it fleece wrapped around wood?


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 10, 2012)

That cage looks GREAT!!! My bunnies can only dream of a cage like that. My TWO girls share a devided 3.5x2x2 (LxWxH) cage.


----------



## RemixMom (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you!! The little house is made out of a plastic-like cardboard sheet that we cut up. I believe it is called polyboard. I got it at home depot for like 12 dollars. And yeah we got some wood cut to fit, bought a fleece blanket, cut it up and stapled it to the wood. And Idoerr, at least your bunnies have eachother. I've been considering getting Remix a companion because I think he might be a little lonely sometimes.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 10, 2012)

if you do decide to get him a friend, I highly recommend finding a shelter that will allow you to bring him in for play-dates with their adoptable bunns so he can pick out a new friend himself  (such places will usually also let you return/exchange the rabbit if you can't get the bond to work out)


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 11, 2012)

Very nice! How much did making the whole thing cost you approx?  If you don't know its fine, was just curious lol.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 11, 2012)

based on the number of grids used, if they were purchased at the sears' sale price, it'd be about $60 for grids/zipties plus the cost of the flooring... no dowels used, it looks like, so that saves a decent amount (I spent about $12 on dowels)


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks. One package of grid was $20 at target. Only bought one cause I'm poor.  Id love to do this for a cage sometime its great.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 11, 2012)

for 4 cubes or 6? and are they the good cubes or the kind where some of them have those stupid big holes in the middle (I know people have had problems w/target grids)? sears has the 6 cube boxes (23 grids) for $21.99 in store, or you can buy online for the sale price ($17.59/box) and do site-to store to weasel out of the outrageous shipping fees.

three boxes from sears would also be enough to make it 5 grids high all the way across. my 2x3x5 condo is set up a bit differently and is 5 high all the way across and would've taken 68 grids if I hadn't added a storage shelf for myself, bringing the total to 69. remix's condo also appears to be 68 panels, assuming the bottom floor has grids below it as well. three of the 6-cube boxes would total 69 grids and at the sears online price, that would cost $52.77 + tax, which is a very nice deal.


----------



## Samara (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks awesome! Great job!


----------



## RemixMom (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks! The whole thing cost me aprox 170 dollars. I bought 6 packs of grid at home depot for about 22 dollars. I cant remember how many grid were in each pack, I still have a few grid left over. Wood cost 20$ and they also cut it for me at home depot for free, fleece 20$.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 11, 2012)

That is a really lovely NIC cage! 
If I ever made one, it'd resemble yours. Really love it! I'm just so worried that one would not be sturdy enough, no matter how much support there is.
Also like the contrasting white/red colours. Very nice. 

What is being used to hold up the floors?


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 11, 2012)

daisyandoliver wrote:


> Thanks. One package of grid was $20 at target. Only bought one cause I'm poor.  Id love to do this for a cage sometime its great.



Haha, Same here-like someone else said, my buns can only dream of a cage like that: it looks AMAZING! Hopefully eventually we'll be able to make one


----------



## RemixMom (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks guys! Before I made it I was a little worried it wouldn't be sturdy enough because I have other animals in the house, but that thing is a rock. As long as you zip tie it all over, its not going anywhere. The floors are just made out of the grid and I put wood wrapped in fleece on top of it.


----------

